# Faucet Wrench For Kohler Sterling Tub/Shower Valve.



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Was trying to remove a tub/shower valve hot stem on a Kohler Sterling, and didn't have the wrench to fit it.... Tried 21/32s wrench (To Small.). The tried the other side 27/32s (To Big.). Anyone run across this? Anyone know where I can get something to fit this?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Was trying to remove a tub/shower valve hot stem on a Kohler Sterling, and didn't have the wrench to fit it.... Tried 21/32s wrench (To Small.). The tried the other side 27/32s (To Big.). Anyone run across this? Anyone know where I can get something to fit this?


Been a long time I used a seat wrench... in this case, I use a taper wrench...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Last time I used a deep socket and a pair of knipex pliers. Don't remember the size.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Was thinking deep socket... But thinking the stem is to long....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Was thinking deep socket... But thinking the stem is to long....


That's where the knipex pliers came in. The stem is to long so you can't use the ratchet. Let the stem poke through.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

dclarke said:


> That's where the knipex pliers came in. The stem is to long so you can't use the ratchet. Let the stem poke through.


Cool I was thinking 1/4 Drive, but with 3/8 or 1/2 drive that should work. Gonna check my socket set in the am. Thanks


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

How bout these


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

^^^^ beat me to it. I love these.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Hillside said:


> How bout these


Gonna have to drop by sears abs see if the have the sizes I need. Thanks


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing with the go threw socket for older shower valves I really want one to fit sayco faucets my faucet wrench sockets always round out


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

SyrPlumber said:


> I was thinking the same thing with the go threw socket for older shower valves I really want one to fit sayco faucets my faucet wrench sockets always round out


 My faucet wrenches fit Sayco, but cant find any seat wrenches for Sayco.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

I just use my universal seat wrench to take them out never had a problem


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

1/2" drive deep sockets in metric and standard. Then like already posted use a pipe wrench on the socket to spin them out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> My faucet wrenches fit Sayco, but cant find any seat wrenches for Sayco.













I spoke with a commissioned RR technician who doesn't re-build tub valves; instead of replacing stems and seats, they just replace the whole tub valve.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

For the old Sayco tub & shower valves I use a 13/16" spark plug socket. Some of them have a hex shoulder which makes it easy to use a Crescent wrench on it.

For a seat wrench, I bought various sizes key stock (used for shaft key ways) and use a Crescent wrench on the Key stock. They work well for most seats. I have numerous other seat wrenches, but I rarely use them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We have a lot of sterling and Sayco here. We have to use a universal 14" wrench.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

SyrPlumber said:


> I just use my universal seat wrench to take them out never had a problem


Thats what I do to get them out talking about putting them back in. I have used a 1/4 flat head to put them in but its hard to get em tight.


----------

